# Free your minds.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

GOD DOES NOT EXIST, and if he did he is dead. He would not let so many people in the world suffer from rape torture starvation diseases cancer aids etc if he existed. And to say that he does this only to try us is such a copout, and if a "god" did that to his people just to "try" them well, any intelligent population would denounce that god. Same goes for conveniently blaming "Satan".


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Amen lol jk. But yes this is very very true aspect. God and the Devil exist in our psyche.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

i dont believe in god either, but the "why do people suffer than" argument doesnt work for me....


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Who are we to claim we can elucidate existence?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

People are just fuckin daffy. But, seriously, God does exist. He is a flying spaghetti monster. He was born from fear. And he hates ****.

The biggest retardation of logic in these folk's heads is; how can they believe in their particular line of bullshit when there are 500 other lines of bullshit across the globe, many of which having originated long before theirs. If one of them is wrong, they are all wrong. (well, there's probably 100 even bigger retardations, but this one's pretty big.)

Anyways, best wishes

Sizzle Chest


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I wonder how many people loose their belief in God because of mental breakdowns like DP, also wonder how many people find God, I expect more people loose their belief but personally im more open to different concepts of God now rather than the stereotypical old Jewish dude in the sky, but I can't say ive found him and he's shined the light of love upon me, as much as id like that to happen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I wonder how many people loose their belief in God because of mental breakdowns like DP, also wonder how many people find God, I expect more people loose their belief but personally im more open to different concepts of God now rather than the stereotypical old Jewish dude in the sky, but I can't say ive found him and he's shined the light of love upon me, as much as id like that to happen.


Same here bro. I was raised an Atheist and was an Atheist right up till the day I became DP. Then I was like...WHOA! And at first I was hesitant to use the G Word and just settled to call whatever-it-is "Divinity".


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I wonder how many people loose their belief in God because of mental breakdowns like DP, also wonder how many people find God, I expect more people loose their belief but personally im more open to different concepts of God now rather than the stereotypical old Jewish dude in the sky, but I can't say ive found him and he's shined the light of love upon me, as much as id like that to happen.


That's good to hear. Create your own God. It could be anything you want. This whole world is subjective. There was no 'god' before humans came about, no words, no concepts. We're a pretty freaking new species, too.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm one of those who grew up religous and lost faith when getting DP among other things.
But though I'm not religous anymore, I still don't rule out god. I think everything is possible. The concept of hell scares me a lot. But if I remember it correctly, it's quite hard getting there and there's a limit of a year being there. That helps, I guess! lol


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Lets remember that spiritual belief is strictly opinion. To state with complete assurance that god is real or not is foolish. And It seems to me that the majority of Atheists only view god from a christian perspective. So finding logical fallacies in one book decides your non belief in a creator? Seems a bit closed minded to me. If there is a god I doubt it could be described in a book. But in the end nobody really knows. Believe what you believe to be true because your guess is as good as anyone's. But never assume you are correct, and never force your _*OPINION*_ on someone else.


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

stop blaming god for the suffering in the world and take responsibility, learn your lesson and take action yourself. god is not something you can understand with your mind so just drop the idea. whatever you want to call it, god, is just another name for consciousness and that is indeed in everything and unites all things throughout the universe.


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

Buddhists dont believe in god because of the FACT of suffering.

im a gnostic atheist by the way.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

voidvoid said:


> GOD DOES NOT EXIST, and if he did he is dead. He would not let so many people in the world suffer from rape torture starvation diseases cancer aids etc if he existed. And to say that he does this only to try us is such a copout, and if a "god" did that to his people just to "try" them well, any intelligent population would denounce that god. Same goes for conveniently blaming "Satan".


How does believe or disbelief *free our minds*?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Visual Dude said:


> How does believe or disbelief *free our minds*?


Letting go of beliefs frees your mind, because a belief by it's very nature excludes something, so if you drop it you free your mind to more possibilities than before.


----------



## deadtoself (Apr 13, 2009)

Jesus said, “If you abide in my word, you are truly my disciples, and you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free.”


----------



## Z-Ron (Nov 25, 2010)

My mind has been free for quite some time, but thank you anyway.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Pablo said:


> Letting go of beliefs frees your mind, because a belief by it's very nature excludes something, so if you drop it you free your mind to more possibilities than before.


I believe,

the sky is blue. (though blue may be perceived different by others)

the sun will 'rise' tomorrow morning. (even though I realize the earth rotates and 'rising' is merely a frame of reference)

in gravity. (which requires force to overcome)

that most people are capable of being good. (whether they exercise it or not)

goodness and badness exist. (each to be determined by results on society)

that DP/DR can be overcome.

So if I cease to believe these things, will any thing change? Will one be freer?
Without the word 'blue' how would I communicate with someone about it?
The universe may unexpectedly explode today, but should it concern us since we can do nothing about the sun not rising tomorrow?
Will I be able to float in the air?
Should DP/DR be viewed without hope or with indifference?

How do you define belief? It really sounds like you are saying, "don't be dogmatic and/or opinionated" - which is different than understanding or belief.

"_Mainstream psychology and related disciplines have traditionally treated belief as if it were the simplest form of mental representation and therefore one of the building blocks of conscious thought._" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belief

It would seem necessary to have mental representations to be able to function as a conscious being.

The following excerpts from this topic seem like beliefs - not *free your minds*. What am I missing?

*"GOD DOES NOT EXIST, and if he did he is dead &#8230; any intelligent population would denounce that god"

"God and the Devil exist in our psyche"

"But, seriously, God does exist. He is a flying spaghetti monster. He was born from fear. And he hates ****."

"There was no 'god' before humans came about, no words, no concepts"

"To state with complete assurance that god is real or not is foolish"

"god is not something you can understand with your mind &#8230; god, is just another name for consciousness*"


----------

